# Team Bigfoot 2005 Event Schedule



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey all you NorCal’ers,

2005 is gonna be a good one! We’ve been busy, busy getting our calendar filled in. Full details on all of these events will be on our website as the weeks and months roll by, www.teambigfoot.net.

Check out what’s in store.

MAY 7, Tour of the Unknown Coast. Ferndale,CA. Road Race/Rides: 100 Mile, 100K, 50 mile, 20 mile, 10 mile distances.

May 22, Arcata Downtown Criterium. Arcata, CA. Road Race: Beginner, Sport, Expert races. Non USCF.

June 4, 12 Hours of Weaverville, Mountain bike Endurance Relay: Trinity High School, Weaverville, CA. Teams of 4,3,2 or SOLO. Race #1 of Bigfoot Solo Cup.

June 17, 18 & 19, Bigfoot Classic California State Mountain Bike Championship Series, Bald Mountain, (20-miles from Arcata) Hillclimb Friday, Cross-Country Saturday, Short-Track Cross-Country Sunday morning, Downhill, Sunday morning, Mass-Start Downhill Sunday Afternoon.

July 9, 12 Hours of Humboldt, Arcata, CA. Mountain bike Endurance Relay: Redwood Park, Arcata Community Forest CA. Teams of 4,3,2 or SOLO. Race #2 of Bigfoot Solo Cup.

July 20, Redwood Acres Criterium, Eureka CA. Road Race. Beginner, Sport, Expert races. Non USCF.

Aug.20, Humboldt Hundred, Arcata, CA., Road Race/Ride, 100 mile, 100 kilometer, 20 mile, 10 mile distances.

Sept. 21,22 & 23, Tish Tang Tangle, Willow Creek, CA., mountain bike races, Hillclimb Friday, Cross-Country Saturday, Short-Track Cross-Country Sunday morning, Downhill, Sunday morning, Mass-Start Downhill Sunday Afternoon.

Oct. 8, Whiskeytown Nine to Five 
Whiskeytown Lake, CA., Mountain bike Endurance Relay. Teams of 4,3,2 or SOLO. Bigfoot Solo Cup Series Championships

Oct. 21, 22 & 23, Lagrange Fall Classic, Weaverville CA,, Trinity High School, mountain bike races, Hillclimb Friday, Cross-Country Saturday, Short-Track Cross-Country Sunday morning, Downhill, Sunday morning, Mass-Start Downhill Sunday Afternoon.


----------

